# Alternative zu CP5512



## mh-werner (9 Januar 2010)

Hallo,
ich muss mir auch mal neues Spielzeug kaufen und wenn es nicht so teuer ist, darf ich es vielleicht auch. Bin bei der Suche auf das da gestoßen:

http://www.kollewin.com/a/en/product/20090813/14.html bzw.
http://www.automation-drive.com/6GK1551-2AA00. 
(Auch bei Ebay zu finden)

Hat irgendjemand sowas schon mal in der Hand gehabt oder wenigstens andere Sachen aus diesem Laden?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 Januar 2010)

Warum nicht gleich der Wechsel auf eine steckplatzunabhängige Lösung über TCP/IP oder USB?


----------



## mh-werner (9 Januar 2010)

würde ich auch nehmen, aber 


mh-werner schrieb:


> ... und wenn es nicht so teuer ist, darf ich es vielleicht auch.


Außerdem haben meine 5 "neuen" Laptöpfe alle PCMCIA-Slots und das schlimmste an dem Original ist für mich die popelige Verbindung zwischen Karte und dem zweiten Teil. Das Ding sieht physisch erstmal robust aus, zumindst auf dem Bild. Da kähme als nächstes auch der Netlink im Profibus-Stecker in Frage, aber siehe Eigenzitat.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Januar 2010)

Hallo MH-Werner,
die dinger in deinen link kenne ich so nicht, bei uns verschwinden die
CP5511 bzw. CP5512 komplett im schacht. Dann gibt es so ein kleines
Adapter was mann dann anschließt.

Ich tendiere aber mehr zu USB bzw. Ethernet Adapter und da bevorzuge
ich die von der Fa. Deltalogic. Bei Ethernet hast du den vorteil das es
sicher in einer Virtuellen Maschine funktioniert.

Wenn du 5 stck brauchst überlege dir gut die Anschaffung und teste was
für dich das beste ist. Das billigste ist auch nicht immer die beste wahl
wenn du damit geld verdienen willst, muß es funktionieren auf der
Baustelle.

gruß helmut


----------



## MSB (9 Januar 2010)

Ich habe zwar selbst den CP5512, der funktioniert auch hervorragend,
aber neu würde ich den heute nicht mehr kaufen.

PCMCIA stirbt aus, bzw. ist im Grunde schon gestorben, das es noch ein Paar Laptops damit gibt,
ändert an dieser Tatsache auch nichts.
Insofern stehst du dann spätestens beim nächsten Laptop wieder vor der exakt selben Investition.
Ethernet und USB wird sicher nicht so schnell verschwinden.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## mh-werner (9 Januar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Dann gibt es so ein kleines Adapter was man dann anschließt.


Genau an diesem Adapter-Anschluss hab ich Zweifel, dass meine Kollegen Servicemonteure entsprechend mit umgehen, schließlich ... 





> muß es funktionieren auf der Baustelle.


 ... und ich will nicht jede Woche ein neues Teil kaufen. 

Aber was mich neugierig macht:


> Bei Ethernet hast du den Vorteil das es sicher in einer Virtuellen Maschine funktioniert.


 Das wollte ich schon lange mal probieren, hab aber endweder keine Zeit oder kein Gerät dazu. Hast Du damit Erfahrung? (Und wirst auch nicht von Delta-Logic gesponsort?) Funktionieren so auch PDM,  FieldCare, ... ? Das Ganze dann auch noch über UMTS-Stick und VNC o.ä. fernbedient?


----------



## mh-werner (9 Januar 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> PCMCIA stirbt aus, bzw. ist im Grunde schon gestorben, das es noch ein Paar Laptops damit gibt, ändert an dieser Tatsache auch nichts. Insofern stehst du dann spätestens beim nächsten Laptop wieder vor der exakt selben Investition. Ethernet und USB wird sicher nicht so schnell verschwinden.
> Mfg
> Manuel


Aber für einen CP5711 kann ich mir 1 Laptop mit Centrino Duo usw. mit PCMCIA-Schacht/COM-Anschluss/4xUSB2.0/Netzwerk... und noch dazu das chinesische Wunder kaufen und hab noch was übrig. Wenn die beiden dann wieder 5 Jahre gehalten haben, brauch ich vielleicht auch keinen Profibus-Anschluss-Adapter mehr. Schließlich steigt Siemens selbst auf Ethernet um.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 Januar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Bei Ethernet hast du den vorteil das es sicher in einer Virtuellen Maschine funktioniert.


Dies funktioniert auch mit USB. Für diesem Einsatzfall haben wir einige ACCON-NetLink-USB an eine Niederlassung der Firma mit dem großen S verkauft (bevor es die CP5711 gab).


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Januar 2010)

mh-werner schrieb:


> Genau an diesem Adapter-Anschluss hab ich Zweifel, dass meine Kollegen Servicemonteure entsprechend mit umgehen, schließlich ... ... und ich will nicht jede Woche ein neues Teil kaufen.


 
Ich und meine Kollegen Arbeiten schon seit etlichen Jahren mit den 
Adaptern, ich bin mit meinen Gerätschaften eher sehr vorsichtig,
decke immer den Rechner ab (weil die Schmiede meinen sie müssten
immer neben den Rechner den flex betreiben) oder achte darauf das
die Leitungen des Adapters vernünftig liegen. Aber meine Kollegen 
(die alten Schlampen) sind da nicht so vorsichtig.
Aber die Adapter arbeiten immer noch gut.





mh-werner schrieb:


> Aber was mich neugierig macht:
> Das wollte ich schon lange mal probieren, hab aber endweder keine Zeit oder kein Gerät dazu. Hast Du damit Erfahrung?


 
ja ich nutze Virtual PC von MS, läuft eigentlich ganz gut, so habe ich 
mehre Maschinen um die unterschiedlichen WinCCflex stände betreiben
zu können. Das verhält sich wie ein ganz normaler PC im PC, nicht alle
Schnittstellen sind bei Virtual PC verfügbar, aber ich glaube das sieht
bei VM-Ware anders aus.





mh-werner schrieb:


> Und wirst auch nicht von Delta-Logic gesponsort?


 
nicht wirklich, aber ich hoffe der Rainer liest jetzt mit 
auf der messe war ein wenig Sponsoring in guten Katering und
netter Unterhaltung.
Ansonten fand ich die neuen USB-Adapter echt Klasse, mein
Adresse hast du ja Rainer


----------



## mh-werner (13 Januar 2010)

*noch mal Net-Link*

Den chinesischen geizige-Leute-Kram kennt also keiner und einen Ersatz für den CP5512 braucht man sowieso nicht, weil der Net-Link (Pro) viel besser ist. Richtig?

Gibt es auch irgendwas, was der CP kann, der Netlink aber nicht? Der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau traue ich nicht. 
Wenn ich den Net-Link nicht an der CPU anstecken kann, muss ich 24V anschließen, auch beim USB-Gerät?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 Januar 2010)

Bei der USB-Variante müssen die 24 Volt nicht angeschlossen werden, er kann auch über USB versorgt werden.
Und zum Thema trauen: Einfach mit unserem Vertrieb ein Rückgaberecht vereinbaren und selber testen.


----------



## TCP/IP (13 Januar 2010)

mh-werner schrieb:


> Den chinesischen geizige-Leute-Kram kennt also keiner und einen Ersatz für den CP5512 braucht man sowieso nicht, weil der Net-Link (Pro) viel besser ist. Richtig?
> 
> Gibt es auch irgendwas, was der CP kann, der Netlink aber nicht? Der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau traue ich nicht.
> Wenn ich den Net-Link nicht an der CPU anstecken kann, muss ich 24V anschließen, auch beim USB-Gerät?



Laut Vertreiber funktioniert alles, was "gängig" ist. Siehe *an anderer Stelle* hier im Forum. Angeblich ist Stand Dez. 2009 nichts bekannt, was nicht funktioniert. Immerhin hast Du bei Netlink-Problemen die Möglichkeit, sie dem Vertreiber hier im Forum um die Ohren zu hauen.


----------



## MSB (13 Januar 2010)

Spannungsversorgung Netlink:
Beim Netlink USB brauchst du gar nichts,
beim Netlink Pro wenn er nicht auf einem "Aktiven Gerät" also z.B. CPU etc. sitzt schon.

Mein Kollege hat noch einen Netlink-USB, also alles was ich bzw. er bisher damit probiert hat,
hat auch funktioniert, das war Protool, Flex, Step7.

Zu Spezialsachen ala PDM, Fieldcare etc. kann ich mich nicht äußern.

Wenn du im Siemens-Umfeld wirklich auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, mit allen was da so an teils exotischer Software rumschwirrt,
dann bleibt dir wohl wirklich nur der CP5711.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## derwestermann (13 Januar 2010)

mh-werner schrieb:


> Gibt es auch irgendwas, was der CP kann, der Netlink aber nicht?


 
Alles was die Diagnosefunktionen beim Profibus angeht, da muß man meines Wissens einen CP von S haben.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 Januar 2010)

derwestermann schrieb:


> Alles was die Diagnosefunktionen beim Profibus angeht, da muß man meines Wissens einen CP von S haben.



Das gilt *noch* ...


----------



## R.Blum (14 Januar 2010)

Ich bin froh immer noch meinen CP5512 zu haben, denn es gibt nichts besseres.
Hintergrund ist auch dass es für mich keine gesicherte Erkenntnis gibt, ob beispielsweise die Deltalogic Lösung auch mit alten S5-Komponenten, wie beispielsweise COM-Profibus funktioniert. Solange ich noch in einer Gemischten Welt unterwegs bin S5/S7 bleibt der CP5512 am leben, ich hoffe nur, dass mein nächtes Notebook noch mit eienr PCMCIA Lösung verfügbar ist. Der bereits eschriebe Nachteil des CP5512 ist, das man den nicht in eine virtuelle Maschine rein kriegt.
Als ich Ende 2007 mein neues Notebook bekommen habe, ein Compaq 8710w, habe ich mit VMware Workstation alles viruelle aufgebaut, habe dann aber gemerkt dass der CP5512 nicht ansprechbar ist. Für alle anderen Situationen, wo der CP5512 nicht gebraucht wird, ist die virtuelle Maschine optimal, aber so musste ich wiedr auf eine normale Installation zurückgreifen. 

Die Lösung von Siemens mit dem CP5711 ist doch nur ein Rückschritt, der braucht wieder eine separate 24V Versorgung, gehts noch?. Der USB Anschluss kann 500mA liefern, wieso können die in dem riesen Kasten der dran hängt das nicht sauber potentialtrennen, das Teil ist ein echter Rückschritt.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## mh-werner (14 Januar 2010)

R.Blum schrieb:


> Der bereits beschriebe Nachteil des CP5512 ist, das man den nicht in eine virtuelle Maschine rein kriegt.


 Wäre interessant, was passiert, wenn man den 5512 in einen PCMCIA-USB-Adapter stopft.... Virtual Box kann ja USB-Anschlüsse nutzen, VM sicher auch


----------



## R.Blum (14 Januar 2010)

mh-werner schrieb:


> Wäre interessant, was passiert, wenn man den 5512 in einen PCMCIA-USB-Adapter stopft.... Virtual Box kann ja USB-Anschlüsse nutzen, VM sicher auch


 

Es gibt einen Adapter für PCMCIA -> Express Card, von DUEL-Systems, den DUEL-Adapter, aber das hilft meines Wissens nach nicht über das VMWare-Problem hinweg. Ich habe damals auch überlegt ob ich das mit dem Adapter probieren soll, hab es dann aber gelassen und mich für das Compaq Notebook mit PCMCIA und meinem CP5512 entschieden.

Hat jemand vielleicht mit dem DUEL-Adapter Erfahrung? 

Gruß Rolf


----------



## OHGN (14 Januar 2010)

R.Blum schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Adapter für PCMCIA -> Express Card, von DUEL-Systems, den DUEL-Adapter, aber das hilft meines Wissens nach nicht über das VMWare-Problem hinweg. Ich habe damals auch überlegt ob ich das mit dem Adapter probieren soll, hab es dann aber gelassen und mich für das Compaq Notebook mit PCMCIA und meinem CP5512 entschieden.
> 
> Hat jemand vielleicht mit dem DUEL-Adapter Erfahrung?
> 
> Gruß Rolf


Hier wurde mal darüber diskutiert...
Ich persönlich habe das Teil aber noch nicht eingesetzt.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 Januar 2010)

R.Blum schrieb:


> Hintergrund ist auch dass es für mich keine gesicherte Erkenntnis gibt, ob beispielsweise die Deltalogic Lösung auch mit alten S5-Komponenten, wie beispielsweise COM-Profibus funktioniert.


Die Lösung funktioniert nicht mit S5-Komponenten.


----------



## mh-werner (14 Januar 2010)

OHGN schrieb:


> Hier wurde mal darüber diskutiert...


 Das trifft es leider nicht oder ich kann nicht lesen. Ich finde nur die Frage, ob Express-Card-Adapter für den CP5512 brauchbar sind, was ich nicht anzweifle (siehe dazu auch die Links im ersten Post). Da aber der der PCMCIA-(bzw.Cardbus-)Anschluss und somit der CP5512 von den diversen virtuellen Maschinen nicht erkannt wird, wäre es aber interessant, ob er durch einen USB-Adapter doch benutzbar wird.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 Januar 2010)

mh-werner schrieb:


> Das trifft es leider nicht oder ich kann nicht lesen. Ich finde nur die Frage, ob Express-Card-Adapter für den CP5512 brauchbar sind, was ich nicht anzweifle (siehe dazu auch die Links im ersten Post). Da aber der der PCMCIA-(bzw.Cardbus-)Anschluss und somit der CP5512 von den diversen virtuellen Maschinen nicht erkannt wird, wäre es aber interessant, ob er durch einen USB-Adapter doch benutzbar wird.



Ich glaube nicht, dass der Siemens-Gerätetreiber für die CP5512 über USB mit der Karte reden kann. Da müssten ja die ganzen E/A- und Memory-Zugriffe über USB getunnelt werden.


----------



## mh-werner (14 Januar 2010)

Aber wenn es doch ginge, könnte ich mit dem chinesischen CP und einem USB-Cardbus-Adpter wieder gegenüber Eurem Net-Link im Vorteil sein. Vor Fieldcare bin ich schon gewarnt und beim CP muss ich keine Spannungsversorgung basteln, wenn ich mal nicht direkt an eine CPU kann... Wenn es überhaupt funktionieren würde, wäre das ein klarer Punkt für die Gegenseite. Und wenn ich jetzt doch den Netlink nehme, werd ich nie erfahren, ob es doch funktioniert hätte


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 Januar 2010)

Dann ran ans Werk und die Chinesen testen. Aber hier bitte schreiben, ob es funktioniert hat.


----------



## uncle_tom (14 Januar 2010)

@R.Blum



R.Blum schrieb:


> Die Lösung von Siemens mit dem CP5711 ist doch nur ein Rückschritt, der braucht wieder eine separate 24V Versorgung, gehts noch?. Der USB Anschluss kann 500mA liefern, wieso können die in dem riesen Kasten der dran hängt das nicht sauber potentialtrennen, das Teil ist ein echter Rückschritt.



ab und zu mal in die Handbücher und Dokus schauen wirkt wahre Wunder 

In der Beschreibung zum CP5711 steht nämlich folgendes



> Der CP 5711 kann zusätzlich durch eine externe Spannungsversorgung mit 24 Volt
> betrieben werden. Diese zusätzliche externe Spannungsversorgung benötigen Sie in
> folgenden Fällen:
> ● Der CP 5711 wird an einem externen Hub ohne eigene Stromversorgung
> ...


also funktioniert der CP auch ohne externe Spannungsversorgung - andernfalls währe das Teil wirklich nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## derwestermann (14 Januar 2010)

Ich war mit dem CP5711 aus einer VMWare unter Linux auf einer Steuerung und habe keine Probleme gehabt.
Latürnich hatte ich keine externe 24VDC-Versorgung angeschlossen.....


----------



## derwestermann (14 Januar 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass der Siemens-Gerätetreiber für die CP5512 über USB mit der Karte reden kann. Da müssten ja die ganzen E/A- und Memory-Zugriffe über USB getunnelt werden.


 
Ich auch nicht!!!
PCMCIA unter VMWare, geht halt nicht.


----------



## R.Blum (14 Januar 2010)

derwestermann schrieb:


> Ich war mit dem CP5711 aus einer VMWare unter Linux auf einer Steuerung und habe keine Probleme gehabt.
> Latürnich hatte ich keine externe 24VDC-Versorgung angeschlossen.....


 
Das Teil geht ohne zusätzliche 24V Versorgung?
Das ist ja klasse, wofür brauchts denn den Anschluss?

Kann es vielleicht sein, wenn man an einem Busknoten hängt der die 5V auf der Schnittstelle hat das es dann geht, was ist aber wenn die 5V nicht da sind, vielleicht braucht man dann die 24V?

Da ich das Teil nicht habe ist hier der Anwender des CP5711 gefragt.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## MSB (14 Januar 2010)

@R.Blum
Tust du lesen Post #25 von uncle_tom ... weißt du, hat voll krass konkrete Antworte auf deine Frage gegeben ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Januar 2010)

R.Blum schrieb:


> ...
> Das ist ja klasse, wofür brauchts denn den Anschluss?



z. B. wenn


schon mehrere USB-Geräte ohne Hub am selben USB-Controller 
hängen
die Energieversorgung des PC-Systems nicht ausreicht (z. B. 
schwaches Netzteil, schwacher Akku am Notebook)
aus anderen Gründen nicht genug Strom aus dem USB-Port 
kommt
OK, steht schon weiter oben ...


----------



## ToBo (15 Januar 2010)

Wenn hier schon über Vor / Nachteile der verschiedenen Adapter geredet wird, möchte meine aktuelle Erfahrung ebenfalls einbringen.

Bis vor kurzem habe ich ausschließlich den CP5512 in meinem Laptop verwendet. Niemals Probleme gehabt. Egal ob die CPU Spannung im Online Betrieb ausfiel oder das Kabel abgezogen wurde. 

Fehler quittieren, Spannung wieder an und weitermachen. Lediglich diesen kleine Schwarze Steckadapter von der Karte zum Kabel habe ich immer ganz vorsichtig behandelt.

Nun hab ich ein neues Laptop und dazu nen Netlink PRO USB gekauft.

Wird die Verbindung im Online Betrieb unterbrochen (Not-Aus, Stromausfall, Leitung abziehen etc.) ist ende. Meistens muss ich die Software beenden, den USB rausziehen und von vorn beginnen.

Zu 100% habe ich das bei S7-200 Verbindungen. Dann kann ich 1000 mal auf Verbindungseigenschaften gehen oder Teilnehmer suchen, da kommt immer unbekannter Kommunikationsfehler.

Diese Probleme hatte ich bei meinem CP nicht.

Noch was vergessen. Habe eine Anlage, das sind ca. 15 S7-226 und 15 TD-200 über PPI vernetzt. Auf dieses
Netz zuzugreifen war mit dem CP nie ein Problem. Mit dem Netlink ist es reine Glücksache, dass er die
Teilnehmer liest. Manchmal ja, manchmal nein. Beim 5. mal Teilnehmer suchen klappts dann mal.

Grüße.

ToBo


----------



## mh-werner (15 Januar 2010)

ToBo schrieb:


> Zu 100% habe ich das bei S7-200 Verbindungen. Dann kann ich 1000 mal auf Verbindungseigenschaften gehen oder Teilnehmer suchen, da kommt immer unbekannter Kommunikationsfehler.
> Diese Probleme hatte ich bei meinem CP nicht.


 Musst Du möglicherweise auch noch mit MicroWin V3 hantieren? Ich hab da ein ähnliches Problem, allerdings mit den PI-/CD-Electronic-Kabeln. Ich Version 3 noch in Betrieb, weil ich da noch immer Win98-kompatibel bleiben muss. Vor kurzen hab ich aber festgestellt, dass man Version 3 und 4 parallel installieren kann, seitdem funktioniert auch V3 deutlich besser.


----------



## mh-werner (15 Januar 2010)

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand einen 5711 geschrottet oder nur so mal geschaut, wie das Teil von innen aussieht? So groß, wie das Ding ist, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass da das chinesische Wunder (siehe ganz oben) in einem Adapter für USB steckt und dann hat man noch eine neue Schachtel drum getan ...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (15 Januar 2010)

@ToBo:
Mit welchen Bus-Einstellungen wird über PPI kommuniziert? Welches Protokoll wird bei PPI verwendet (mit oder ohne Advanced)? Welche Firmware hat der NetLink?


----------



## ToBo (15 Januar 2010)

OK, hier meine Daten.

Step7 Microwin V 4.0.7.10 müsste die letzte sein.
Step7 V5.4 + SP5

NetLinkPro USB
HW : 1a-1b-1
FW : 1.57

Protokoll zu S7-200 PPI / 187,5 kb/s Advanced PPI ist gesetzt
Hab aber schon alles mögliche an Einstellungen getestet ohne
das es besser wurde.

Gruß aus Shanghai.

ToBo

PS: wenn ich schon mal dabei bin 
Ist es normal, dass die NetLinkPro (egal ob Ethernet oder USB) nach ner Weile elend warm werden ?
Hab ca. 5 Stück NetLinkPro Ethernet in CZ im Einsatz (laufen ohne Probleme) sind aber alle total
warm..


----------



## Rainer Hönle (15 Januar 2010)

Werde mir mal das Phänomen ansehen und versuchen herauszufinden, woran das liegt.
Warm ja, aber sicher nicht elend warm. Wieviel Grad sind dies in etwa?


----------



## ToBo (15 Januar 2010)

Naja sehr warm halt. Anfassen und festhalten geht ohne Probleme auch lange. Denke eben das es normal ist, weil es bei allen Adaptern gleich warm wird.

Die Adapter sind 24/7 Stunden im Betrieb und liegen im Verdrahtungskanal. Da sie schon seit knapp nen Jahr problemlos laufen hab ich mir keine besonderen Gedanken gemacht und bin eben erst wieder drauf gekommen.

Jetzt bitte nicht nach der genauen Temp. fragen. CZ ist ein wenig weit von hier aus und da bin ich erst wieder in KW 5.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (15 Januar 2010)

OK, wenn anfassen und festhalten lange geht und die Teile in einem engen Kanal liegen, dann würde ich sagen, dies ist normal.


----------



## quitschibu84 (15 Januar 2010)

*Hallo an alle...*

Ich würde mich mal dafür interessieren, was man mit dem CP5711 alles machen kann...
Mir ist am CP5512 sehr wichtig, dass ich die Diagnosefunktion benutzen kann.
Aud der Siemens- Seite steht, dass der 5711 genau das gleiche kann wie der 5512, plus einige kleine Neuerungen, und dass er nebenbei für USB Schnittstellen ist...

Nun hat ein Kollege noch irgendso ein altes USB Gerät, an dem man nur 2 Geschwindigkeiten einstellen kann, und das keinerlei Diagnose- Möglichkeiten hat.

Hat schon jemand einen CP5711 hier? und wenn ja, kann man da tatsächlich das ganze Bussystem diagnostizieren, und sehen, welche Adressen schon vergeben sind, und welche Geschwindigkeit das Bus- Netz hat?

Danke 

Ronny


----------



## Rainer Hönle (15 Januar 2010)

Um welche Diagnosefunktionen geht es hier? Die in PG/PC-Schnittstelle einstellen oder die im SM oder NetPro mit Busteilnehmerdiagnose, Netztopologie ermitteln etc.?


----------



## quitschibu84 (15 Januar 2010)

Ich versuche es mal per Screenshot...
Die Diagnose der PG/PC Schnittstelle wäre schon ein guter Anfang.

Wobei natürlich auch die Erreichbarkeit der Netzteilnehmer, und das Online- Schaltens der CPU wichtig sind, wenn man direkt Online eine Baustein-Änderung vornehmen will.


----------



## mh-werner (18 Januar 2010)

Ich lese gerade





ToBo schrieb:


> Gruß aus Shanghai.
> ToBo


Wenn du gerade mal dort im Land bist, liegt da mein ursprüngliches Thema (siehe ganz oben) nicht zufällig irgendwo rum? so zum mal probieren ...


----------

